# HayWilson



## HayWilsonDaughter (Jun 24, 2021)

HayWilson used to post about coastal & alfalfa hay. He had a stroke 4 1/2 years ago that affected his memory. He was unable to remember passwords for his computer. He missed getting to share his knowledge and love of farming. He still enjoyed visiting with people in person. Unfortunately, HayWilson passed away Jan. 18th due to Covid. The funeral home that handled his cremation was contacted by someone in this group. I was able to read several of the wonderful comments. I didn’t know how to communicate back with this group. I joined your group, and am trying to communicate with you this way. We are having a celebration of my dad’s life on July 17.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to this forum. My condolences to you & your family for the loss of your Dad. He had a vast amount of knowledge about making excellent hay. He has been & will continue to be missed!
Jim


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

HayWilson was a tremendous help to the HayTalk family. Our sympathy to you and your family. Your father's posts are frequently referenced in current topics. Glad to have you on the forum. In the search bar you can type Hay Wilson and bring up his posts. On your day of celebration, know the HayTalk members honor his life.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Haywilson was one of the most knowledgeable, thoughtful people I knew. I miss him on HT.

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for posting, HayWilsonDaughter! My belated condolences! Some of the information HayWilson shared here has had a profound effect on how I manage my baling business. 

I would like very much to someday make a compilation of pertinent informational posts that HayWilson posted on this site. Much of what he said was timeless information that needs to be retained for future hay farmers.


----------



## HayWilsonDaughter (Jun 24, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to this forum. My condolences to you & your family for the loss of your Dad. He had a vast amount of knowledge about making excellent hay. He has been & will continue to be missed!
> Jim


Thank you,
Valarie


----------



## HayWilsonDaughter (Jun 24, 2021)

Gearclash said:


> Thank you for posting, HayWilsonDaughter! My belated condolences! Some of the information HayWilson shared here has had a profound effect on how I manage my baling business.
> 
> I would like very much to someday make a compilation of pertinent informational posts that HayWilson posted on this site. Much of what he said was timeless information that needs to be retained for future hay farmers.


My dad would love that. He wasn’t in farming for the money. Any way you could share his knowledge, I know he would approve.
Valarie


----------



## HayWilsonDaughter (Jun 24, 2021)

rjmoses said:


> Haywilson was one of the most knowledgeable, thoughtful people I knew. I miss him on HT.
> 
> Ralph


He was a man of his word. He wasn’t in farming for the money. He loved what he did. He enjoyed the summer heat. He told me that if you can’t say something nice, don’t say anything at all. (That didn’t apply to kidding!) If you told him to have a good day, he would respond with, “Have a grand and glorious day.”
Valarie


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. I too would like to see his posts compiled. There are Mark Twain quotes (and qoutes from many others), and the compiled works of many poets, etc, that I have no desire to have. With that said I would like to have the wisdom HayWilson has posted on my shelf. May you and your family continue to heal. 
Tim


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Valerie,
Welcome to HayTalk. We learned so much about making good hay from your dad. Anyone who could successfully grow alfalfa at Little River had to know what he was doing. Our East Texas Farm and Ranch Club once hosted Mr. Wilson at our Sundance Ranch to hear his wisdom regarding how to make good hay. Unfortunately, his presentation was interrupted by a pending storm and my wife and I spent an hour or so together with Bill in our storm shelter as a tornado passed within a couple of miles from our home. We enjoyed having him as our guest in our home for the night. HayWilson's wisdom is sorely missed on HayTalk, but his memory will always be with us as we continually refer back to his scholarly posts on this site. Thank you for reaching out to us on HayTalk.
Vincent


----------



## nanuk (Aug 29, 2011)

I learned a LOT from HayWilson!

his way of explaining things made it very easy for me to understand my own situation

his contributions will be missed

I look forward to a series of his sage advice for us HayMakers!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

HayWIlsonDaughter, Your father taught us many things about hay and especially alfalfa. A couple of things that stood out to me in his postings was 1.) alfalfa stem moisture. And another was the importance of everyones specific local conditions. He always emphasized the word "here" when discussing his findings and made most of us realize that conditions in Texas are different than conditions in wherever and that one needed to realize that when making replies to posts in general. I remember how much he looked forward to making presentations to the American Forage and Grassland Council. 

Best Regards.


----------

